# American intelligence.



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

He must have lived a very sheltered life.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just for balance.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sitting at home and not under pressure or the spotlights, it is far easier to recall things.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not if you don't know them though.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Just for balance.


That made me laugh Kev. Brilliant! So cool.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

But, but the little boy didn´t say it was his final answer :frown2: he might have changed his mind. 
Loved the way the other one kept the audience guessing before he actually spoke to his Dad.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He definitely said final answer Gertrude


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> He definitely said final answer Gertrude


So he did, so he did, sorry. He said it too quickly.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Have you guys never heard of a 'tidal surge'?


The people who built the Thames Barrier had.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Have you guys never heard of a 'tidal surge'?
> 
> The people who built the Thames Barrier had.


Unfortunately not something house owners can buy to stop flooding though Geoff.

I thought you had dropped off the edge of the earth, hope you are alright.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Perhaps you should brush up on your listening janetold love, I know talking is more a wimmin thing but do try.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Unfortunately not something house owners can buy to stop flooding though Geoff.
> 
> I thought you had dropped off the edge of the earth, hope you are alright.


He had been up awake all night so maybe just latched onto one word which triggered that thought. Also they put the word 'possessions' not many of which are subject to electrical surge, but putting 'electrical' or 'power' would have given the answer. Anyway he got it wrong for whatever reason.

I have not dropped off the edge although Polish bureaucracy has been trying to push me off for over 6 months, and still is. I have written about it on MHFun but not here, which I do not use much because one subject with an 'X' in bores me.

And the other with an 'X' is not available to me in English despite efforts to get some with an VPN but it did not work and interferred with other things so I have cancelled it. We (barryD and I) found out eventually because he helped my by taking control of my laptop, one he had not come across before.

Last I saw you posting on the subject of moving was that you have decided to stay put - still the same? We would probably move country if we could, although my application for residence has been accepted, subject to police, security and I-know-not-what checks, so may be 2 months they say.

Basia is off in a week for a week in the mountains(hills) with her Boy Scouts - well they all were 40 years ago.

When you next venturing out in your MH? Not yet I guess.

Keep warm.

Geoff and Basia.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad to hear you're okay Geoff, stay safe.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think the 'X' has made things a little more difficult to relocate in Europe Geoff. You might not like it but it's now controlling many of our decisions on movement.
A friend who has a 'holiday' home here and usually spends 6 month in Florida and 6 months here in France has now got real problems even though she voted out?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> When you next venturing out in your MH? Not yet I guess.
> Keep warm.
> Geoff and Basia.


Should I go or should I stay was decided months ago Geoff, I´m staying.

Have a look at the thread I started when you said there were no MH subjects on the forum, titled `Your dream trip´ 
we expected you to add something to the France part.

I am very well, very warm and very content.
I hope Basia enjoys here holiday.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Might be a couple of Brits lacking here.................






Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Your friend has got problems Ray precisely because she voted out. Like her in the video.

I know there are those who complain about posts about X or politics in general. But it affects all areas of our lives.

I agree its too late now, but had there been the discussions,debate and information that has been shared on here in other places, then perhaps 

your friend and so many others might have thought about what they were voting for. 

Intelligence does not grow on trees,you have to work on it and develop the skill.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly my friend and many others were swayed by the immigrant rhetoric. She had been having lots of agro with Asians and thought 'out' would solve their problems. 

But we digress.

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Then she is even more stupid as it will probably have the opposite effect.

By the way are we agreeing that racism played a large part in many people's voting choice.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Webby1 said:


> Then she is even more stupid as it will probably have the opposite effect.
> 
> By the way are we agreeing that racism played a large part in many people's voting choice.


Think we can agree it was a perfectly cultivated opportunity and it's very likely most racists voted leave. Before folk start that's very different than saying 'all leave voters are racist'

A bit like most of those that hate and are against anti-racism protest are also racist. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I know I am a bit thick , but how can THIS








Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Get to THIS? He´s a blinkin American. Play fair boys, :laugh: your sparing partner is having 40 days off.



dghr272 said:


> Think we can agree it was a perfectly cultivated opportunity and it's very likely most racists voted leave. Before folk start that's very different than saying 'all leave voters are racist'
> 
> A bit like most of those that hate and are against anti-racism protest are also racist. :wink2:
> 
> Terry


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Follow the thread Jan don't just react.....................

Geoff mentioned that he does not come on here often because there is too much about the X.....you know what that is.

Ray then told us about his friend being inconvenienced by the X even though she had voted for it.Then he said that she thought it would help with the Asian problems she was having.......................see how its drifting.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Follow the thread Jan don't just react.....................

Geoff mentioned that he does not come on here often because there is too much about the X.....you know what that is.

Ray then told us about his friend being inconvenienced by the X even though she had voted for it.Then he said that she thought it would help with the Asian problems she was having.......................see how its drifting. But that's bound to happen no problem.......strange one could say it was started by those who disapprove of politics on the Forum.

The thread started with us having a laugh at some poor American lad................then moved on to having a laugh at those for voted for the X even though they would lose out by it........oh and it would not solve their problems with Asians which is were the racism came from............so no politico hijacking took place.

Oh yeah and don't press the button until you have finished your post.................THIS is my Final Answer


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Webby1 said:


> Follow the thread Jan don't just react.....................
> 
> Geoff mentioned that he does not come on here often because there is too much about the X.....you know what that is.
> 
> Ray then told us about his friend being inconvenienced by the X even though she had voted for it.Then he said that she thought it would help with the Asian problems she was having.......................see how its drifting. But that's bound to happen no problem.......strange it was coming from those who disapprove of politics on the Forum.


I know the route, but I am sure that was the destination intended to start with. You boys are soo easily led.

Now where could we get to if I mentioned the letter S ?

Oh blast, you hadn´t given your final answer when I started this one. God you can go on :laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Webby1 said:


> Follow the thread Jan don't just react.....................
> 
> Oh yeah and don't press the button until you have finished your post.................THIS is my Final Answer


I just had to hop about a bit there, but I just wanted to tell you there is a button wot says *edit*, so you don´t have to repeat yourself and confooze me.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Never mind the edit button...............where's my million.

I'd prefer it in pounds at the moment.......but don't tell those BXeers:smile2:


----------

